# güey / buey / wey (México)



## Nath2609

Lo siento, pero que quiere decir Güey ?


----------



## claudie

diria que es el equivalente de tio/tia en espana. 

también se dice "hermano" en mexico pero quizas es un regionalismo...

 a ver lo que dicen los nativos

gracias


----------



## Nath2609

tio/tia es un poco como "mec", "pote"? 
gracias


----------



## claudie

oui c'est ça !

mais ça s'emploie beaucoup plus en Espagne et au Mexique qu'en France !

adios


----------



## Nath2609

et "hombre" c'est pareil?
Et est-ce que on peut l'utiliser pour les filles aussi ?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Nath2609 said:


> et "hombre" c'est pareil?
> Et est-ce que on peut l'utiliser pour les filles aussi ?


Antes güey no era usado con mujeres ni ellas lo usaban, pero hoy en día, las muchachitas son las que lo usan más, es muy normal escuchar decir a una chica, ¿Què paso güey cómo has estado y tu novio?
Muchos dicen que se escuchan mal pero bueno yop por lo menos ya me ecostumbre ocn mis amigas y para mí no suena vulgar si inapropiado a veces pero ya no vulgar, tal vez sea la edad


----------



## Nath2609

Muchas gracias miguelillo 87 y Claudie!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De rien, je suis à ton service!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Tienen una extensa conversación sobre este término en el foro Sólo español.
Güey

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## cassan

Hola, Salut,

Al principio *güey* se utilizaba solo como un insulto y era un tanto vulgar, algo así como un equivalente de idiota. Ejemplo: Eres un guey, tomaste la ruta más larga. 

Hoy en día, además de conservar su tinte ofensivo, es una palabra que se ha puesto tan de moda en México que se volvio más o menos el equivalente del tío y tía de españa. Digo más o menos porque en su mayoria es empleada por gente joven (de cualquier estrato social)  más sin embargo no deja de ser mal vista y poco aceptada entre los mayores y como bien decía Miguelillo en algunas circunstancias resulta inapropiada. 

En resúmen, su uso es muy muy informal y si es ofensivo o no eso depende del contexto.

Saludos,


----------



## JRMM

*Nueva pregunta*​
Esta es una pregunta para un francés que viva en México o para un mexicano que viva en Francia. En México es muy común entre los jóvenes el uso del término "güey", por ejemplo: "No, güey", "oye güey", "¿vas a venir güey", etc. ¿Cuál sería el equivalente, la expresión idiomática en francés del término "güey". Gracias (es para la traducción de un guión del español al francés).


----------



## Tina.Irun

Aquí tienes la explicación:
“Jerga de México”: _buey_: (m.) (pronunciado _*güey*_) idiota. También se usa como término informal entre amigos. Contrariamente a lo que se pueda pensar en México *Güey* en la mayoría de los casos no es una ofensa. Significa amigo, camarada o compañero. Ejem: ¿Qué onda *güey*? = ¿Qué hay de nuevo amigo? Estás re-*güey* = Eres muy tonto (en esta frase, el *güey* es un poco despectivo pero a la vez paternal)…El *güey* se utiliza unicamente con personas con las que se tiene cierta confianza. Es un poco ofensivo usarlo con personas mayores o con mujeres, aunque algunas mujeres también lo utilizan entre ellas".

Podrías utilizar . *B.O.F.,* bêta, baudet,...
!A ver si hay más propuestas!


----------



## JRMM

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Conozco perfectamente bien lo que quiere decir "güey" en México, cómo y cuándo se usa. Mi pregunta es ¿existe algún EQUIVALENTE en francés? ¿Existe una expresión idiomática en francés que tenga la misma significación que "güey" tal y como se usa en México.
Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Podrías usar *mec*.

- Salut, mec!
- Eh mec, on va au cinoche?
- T'as vu cette nana, mec?
- Eh, mec, prete-moi cent balles.
- Tire-toi, mec.


----------



## Albert 50

Estoy  de acuerdo con Victor:

"Güey" (como se usa en México) =  "Mec" (en francés)

Un saludo
Albert


----------



## Tina.Irun

JRMM said:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Conozco perfectamente bien lo que quiere decir "güey" en México, cómo y cuándo se usa. Mi pregunta es ¿existe algún EQUIVALENTE en francés? ¿Existe una expresión idiomática en francés que tenga la misma significación que "güey" tal y como se usa en México.
> Gracias.


 
La definición* no* la he puesto para tí, que está claro que sabes lo que significa, pero los demás no somos mexicanos...

He pensado en "mec" también, como los demás, pero *no* tiene la significación de "idiota", sólo significa "tío". 
Por esa razón, lo descarté.


----------



## fragnol

Quien no conoce el 'Guey' de los mexicanos??... Yo, de primerazo pondría 'mec' (sabiendo que cuando un mexicano dice guey no quiere decir idiota!!!), pero después, todo depende que tan frecuente sea el uso de esta palabra en la conversación que estas traduciendo...
Conociendo a los mexicanos, hay muchos que la utilizan cada cuatro palabras, y si cada uno de los 'gueys' se traduce por 'mec' quedaría MUY raro. Así que te recomiendo quitar unos cuantos si nécessaire.

A +


----------



## Parisino-sin-ganas

depende de la ciudad de Francia...
en Lyon sería  : pelo
en Paris sería  : gars o mec o muchas cosas... asi somos de chulos los jóvenes jejeje
en Marsellas dicen "cousin" a todos


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Buenas tardes todos. Quisiera saber si hay una palabras como "güey" en francés? Quando yo la traduzco, resulta "mec" o "type". Pero eso no es lo que busco. Busco una palabra que se usa al fin de oracions (en inglés un "tag-phrase"). Por ejemplo, cuando hablo con mis compañeros, casi siempre decimos "güey" al fin de una oración; ¿existe tal palabra en francés? Yo sé que los belgas usan el tag-phrase "une fois" al fin de sus oraciones, pero ni sé yo que significa eso. ¿Puede alguien me informar sobre este asuntito?


----------



## blink05

Yo uso la palabra "mec" de una manera muy similar a "huevón", el equivalente chileno para "güey" de los mexicanos. Claro que en el sentido amigable, no como insulto.

Saludos.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

blink05 said:


> Yo uso la palabra "mec" de una manera muy similar a "huevón", el equivalente chileno para "güey" de los mexicanos. Claro que en el sentido amigable, no como insulto.
> 
> Saludos.



Vraiment? Et vous etes en France maintenant? Les gens francais aussi l'emploient ainsi? C'est-a-dire, est-ce que vous les ecoutez en le disant?


----------



## blink05

Oui et oui, ça peut se dire. Tout le monde ne le dirait pas, mais il y en a qui le disent. Tout le monde ne dit pas forcement "güey" non plus, d'ailleurs. Il y a plusieurs facteurs, contexte, âge, etc. A tes 16 ans, et selon tes habitudes bien sûr, ça pourrait tomber assez bien.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Je vous remercie beaucoup! Ah! Autre question, mais c'est pour les celebres quebecois qui sont si connu pour leur vocabulair assez, comment est-ce que je peux le dire, "different". haha. Les quebecois avez-vous une parole similaire?


----------



## logosi

De manera general '' Mec '' parece el mas cerca del güey mejicano.

Pero puedes usar lo como el '' tio '' espanol '' Un mec '' > '' Un tio ''.


----------



## Jay Ska

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment interpréter l'expression *"wey"* en espagnol mexicain ? Je présume qu'elle a valeur d'interjection, mais je voudrais en être sûr.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jay Ska et bienvenue parmi nous !

J'ai uni ta question à cet autre fil que nous avions déjà largement entamé (avec d'autres graphies aussi) et qui devrait te fournir la réponse. 

Bisous,

Gévy (modératrice)


----------

